# Avet reel size question



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

As some have seen I am looking at a new heaver conventional rod. I am also looking at a new reel. I may look at others but for now my question is about the size of an Avet. Are the Jx or Lx to big for casting and fishing/dead sticking? I am only looking to put 17# Suffix on it but am looking for more capacity than my current sx has on it.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

LX is way big.. 

SX is just fine surf fishing and Drum Fishing . The JX is about the same as the SX but taller it is more of a Jigging reel. I would say that I think, an MXL would be the next logical choice for a surfcaster.. Sits lower and is wider than the SX.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I have a few Avets and what 2na said is on the money, the MXL gives me a good bit of line,its wider then my MXJ but I like that I can get more coverage with my thumb on the spool of the MXJ, My SX was my first Avet ,love it I just wanted a little more line, She will be put to work on the Piers in the Gulf for Kings, They're mostly using spinners their so I have to be different,


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I love my SXMC, I am just always worried about toothy critters spooling me


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

spydermn said:


> I love my SXMC, I am just always worried about toothy critters spooling me


Break them off before they spool you, most times the Sharks I encounter just bite leader/hook/sinker off before they get close to spooling me.

I use a spider hitch to my shock line and nine times out of ten the spider connection is where the line parts, when I am purposely trying to break off a ray or shark.

You lose the shock and terminal tackle but you get all your line back.

Fellas that use the Bimini to shock line have more issues as to where the line will actually part as the Bimini is a 100% knot and the Spider is not.

I have a small Avet I just picked up from Ryan White's shop and it seems to hold as much line as a SL20SH. It casts okay, not as far as the Daiwa's I own but it is a new toy, that I mounted on a Heavy Edition 1509.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Garbo:
I kinda suck casting a conv, so I use the cheater feature on the MC's


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

spydermn said:


> Garbo:
> I kinda suck casting a conv, so I use the cheater feature on the MC's


I added a mag to my SX, it is not as fast as Daiwa but it is nice and smooth.

I sucked thirty five years ago, they all laughed at me on Rodanthe Pier in 1985, including the Redhead who probably was laughing the hardest. The Rodanthe fellas actually told me to leave and not come back....I came back the next day with two heavers over my shoulder and I kept coming back.....

Yesterday I started a full pendulum instead of an abbreviated beach pendulum I have been casting for the past three years, I will be 63 years old in one month.

5 ounce Stingsilver and I was flat out dumping a SHV20, perhaps ten yards left on the spool, surprising to me the full pendulum is actually pretty easy on the arms and shoulders, it just smokes it on out there......

Training this morning with 7 ounces fishing sinker, made the furthest cast of my life with a fishing sinker.

All the fellas that were laughing at me thirty five years ago are either DEAD or they are short, either way I don't let them laugh at me anymore.

All it takes is WILL and a little time......The GREATEST DRUM FISHERMAN ON EARTH has not even been born yet.....by March GOD willing I will be doing a full pendulum with 8 and bait and it is going to take a few years before anyone ever laughs at me again on a Drum Pier or a the Point.....


----------



## ESRob (May 17, 2014)

spydermn said:


> Garbo:
> I kinda suck casting a conv, so I use the cheater feature on the MC's


Same.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2017)

When I got my first sha30 I had assumed the breaks were installed. Well after a few months of burnt thumbs and stealing one of my ole lady's big sewing needles I got decent at throwing it. Then I opened it up.... No breaks. I dont know how fast an Avet is but I do know the Daiwas spin. I almost purchased a sxmc a few times but I can't use 5:1 gears where I mostly fish. And the clicker is too quiet. I love having the breaks as insurance but I'm glad I learned the hard way.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

Part of me wants to try a slosh, a hyper or an akios, a bigger part is skerd of all the line and frustration I will go through blowing it up.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

spydermn said:


> Part of me wants to try a slosh, a hyper or an akios, a bigger part is skerd of all the line and frustration I will go through blowing it up.


Not if someone shows you how to set it.


----------

